# Maine Fall 2022



## Mrhashtagpickle (Sep 17, 2022)

Hello Speedsolving.com Forum,

I am proud to announce the announcement of the *MAINE FALL 2022, *Cubing comp.

hopefully some of the people on this forum are from New England and will show up to compete at this comp in Maine.



MORE INFORMATION HERE: MAINE FALL 2022 (click the link)


This event will take place on October 15, 2022. 


registration opens on SEPTEMBER 19,2022 @7:30 pm.


----------



## PCCuber (Sep 17, 2022)

Lol what there's a place called Poland in Maine?


----------



## Mrhashtagpickle (Sep 17, 2022)

PCCuber said:


> Lol what there's a place called Poland in Maine?



yes there is


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 17, 2022)

I would go, but I’m already driving a good distance for a comp the week before.  Maybe next year if it happens again!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 18, 2022)

Oh wow this is only like 30 mins from my house, (although I’m in college rn so it’s more like 2 hrs away).


----------



## Mrhashtagpickle (Sep 18, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> I would go, but I’m already driving a good distance for a comp the week before.  Maybe next year if it happens again



I am gonna try to organize another Maine comp this spring, and a PBQ comp also in the spring or summer.


----------

